# Brush for these wheels?



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Hi all,

So im having trouble finding a decent brush to get between these spokes. I have wheel woolies but even the smallest one isnt small enough. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

EZ do some nice brushes, maybe this one?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Agree with above^ But be prepared for some spray back!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A paint brush with a round head does the job perfectly with no splatter.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Tried the EZ, again too big and not great!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Carbon collective wands if I'm correct are smaller then WW. I'd also say check out serious performance brushs Alex stocks loads of different types.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Car-chem do a smallish brush chap, I use it on my M-sport alloys with quite small gaps and does the job well .good luck Den .


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wheel woollies have a small brush .


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

That is a slight understand be prepared for dirt shower


MA3RC said:


> Agree with above^ But be prepared for some spray back!


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> That is a slight understand be prepared for dirt shower


Sounds about right!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

+1:thumb: for the small wheel woolie.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Small wheel woolie is still to big. As i said ive got the set of woolies already


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Carbon Collective wheel wands. Smaller than WW. The largest CC fits in a gap only the smallest WW would fit.


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Auto Finesse Hog Hair Brushes should be fine for these spokes. Valet Pro also offers brushes in different sizes.


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

What about the Vikan range of brushes.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tryed a good few brush but none seem to be any good to get inside the alloy small bits i have Ford Focus 2013


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

For those same wheels I use a vikan brush, it is pointed, looks like a christmas tree. Again, be prepared for spray back!


----------

